# $25000 buckmasters shoot



## lovemesome3d (Jan 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here still shoots this event? You don't here much about the shoot anymore and i used to watch it in South carolina. this is off there website. 




The lights go up on the Buckmasters archery course. You nock an arrow, grip your bow, nod to the rangemaster that you ready and take a deep breath. Moments later, deer come to life. This is the Buckmasters Top Bow Indoor Championship!

The Buckmasters Top Bow Indoor Championship is an indoor archery tournament designed to simulate hunting. 3-D targets pop up throughout the course, and the archers must make a vital hit (in the form of a small metal pad) to knock the target down.

Add in the crowd and pressure -- the Top Bow tournament is the highest-paying tournament anywhere -- and this is one archery shoot that causes more butterflies than a 200-inch trophy in the woods.



2010 Buckmasters Top Bow Indoor Championship Schedule
Top Bow Qualifying Week: 
Montgomery, Alabama / Garrett Coliseum 
Qualifier 1: March 30-31, 2010 
Qualifier 2: April 1-2, 2010 


Buckmasters World Championship:
Montgomery, Alabama 
August 20-22, 2010 
Montgomery Convention Center 


The Road to the Buckmasters Top Bow Indoor World Championship

— A full field of 60 archers compete in one of two qualifiers. The top 24 archers from each regional event qualify to compete in the Buckmasters Top Bow Indoor World Championship.
— Entry fees:
Qualifier - $300


----------



## monster27 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Buckmasters????*

do you enter in a event like this as a group or individual? where do i find out more events like this??


----------



## lovemesome3d (Jan 29, 2010)

*shoot*

i found that info on their website. it has been around a long time. you enter into a qualifier and if you make the top 24 in one of the two qualifiers you get to go to the world and shoot.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

monster27 said:


> do you enter in a event like this as a group or individual? where do i find out more events like this??


You can do it as an individual.

It is the most fun I have had shooting in an archery event. 

You get to meet many top archers who are more than willing to talk to you and help if you need it.


If you are thinking of entering, practice loading an arrow without looking at it. That way you will not miss seeing the target when it comes up.

Also, cut out some targets out of paper or cardboard , 6 X 6 inches and put that on a target you have at home covering the vitals. Practice shooting that at between 15 and 60 yards. You will get a slight idea of how it is at the shoot. 

It's a blast!

call (334) 215-3337 and ask for Big Mike or Jeanette Bonner and they will answer all of your questions.
http://www.buckmasters.com/BuckmastersLinks/TopBowChampionship/tabid/235/Default.aspx


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

Been shooting it the last two years. Deffinitley some fun shooting in it. This will be my third year.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Are there events like this any where else?

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

300 bucks to enter?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Like Kackie Bushman Buckmasters? Like in...the rip off artists?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Like Kackie Bushman Buckmasters? Like in...the rip off artists?


 that's what i was wondering...if Jackie Bushman has anything to do with it, it may well be.


----------

